# Wanted: Used window a/c unit.



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello all, 
Im looking for a used window a/c unit.
must be at least 18,000 btu, and 220 volt.
i dont need the dual heat and cool feature.
I live in west central Arkansas
around russellville
if you have one send me a message .
thanks y'all


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

You live right down the road. Listen to KDYN at 8:00 am. You will get one easy there. 96.7 Or at noon Trade show is on called dial a deal.If you can't get one pm me after friday and we will talk. What do you have to trade???


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

Not much...... a few goats, a little cash.
Watta ya need?


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Have you tried posting on Freecycle? My husband and I posted on Freecycle last summer for one and got a really decent one. Just a thought.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

Tirzah said:


> Have you tried posting on Freecycle? My husband and I posted on Freecycle last summer for one and got a really decent one. Just a thought.


Ive never heard of freecycle.
thx i'll check it out....


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Here is a link:

http://www.freecycle.org/

From there you can find one in your area.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Ok I am back. Have you scored one yet?


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

Big Dave said:


> Ok I am back. Have you scored one yet?


No, i havent scored an a/c UNIT yet....
Checked out freecycle.com. not much yet.
i really dont have alot to spend.
do you have one for sale?


----------

